# CO2 injected to Sump Output pump



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

I'm assuming that you would like ot put this in your sump to keep stuff out of the tank? This is what I am plannng on doing as well once I get my set up going. There have been many posts on this and a lot of people think that if you run your co2 into your sump it was get "out-gassed". Tom Barr has written an article on this along with a few others. As long as you seal your sump (have a top on it) you will not loose your co2 because the co2 just goes right back into the water instead of being lost out the top. You will still want a good co2 diffuser in your sump though from what I understand. Here is my exact post from a different thread a while back concering this with references to Tom Barr and others. Hope this helps (it is kinda long but worth the read IMO)

---------------

Sump filtration is perfectly fine for planted aquaria! I am in fact planning on doing it on my planted tank. I just really like the versatility) The only thing you need to do to the sump is make sure you enclose it (by putting something on the top of it weather it be a glass cover or whatever, you then will not loose your co2. I too was struggling with that and sump filtration but I have read many posts on here proving that as long as you cover the sump you are fine. I think Tom Barr even has a post about it, and I found a site the other day while reading posts on here that had a study on it.

This is from a post by jt20194 in another thread "Reef ready is fine with a planted tank. I prefer the sump for the many things you can do with it. Take a look at my thread on page two and you’ll see how I use it in my Tenecor. I also explain why which I'll highlight here. My next tank is going to be much larger and I’ll use the same approach. In so far as CO2 loss, the biggest loss isn’t from the sump if you inject your CO2 as the final stage to your outflows, it is from the overflow. The fix in the overflow is easy… use a Durso standpipe or equivalent shown in the diagram below (5). Accordingly, the water does not cascade down the overflow causing additional loss. In truth, I would argue that by directing the outlets so the water flow circulates towards the bottom then flows up to overflow your plants will get a nice dosage of CO2 before it gets flushed by the sump. Finally, depending on the type of sump, if you can change the water level in the sump to minimize the surface agitation, this will further reduce CO2 loss. I have a two 10lb CO2 bottles to ensure I have an immediate replacement. If properly sealed, my CO2 bottles last about 5 months each before having to refill and that is with a 100gal tank. I find too often that more CO2 is lost because of poor seals than lost by water surface turbulence. Once I started using good seals my CO2 bottles lasted much longer."

Ah, and I found that post by Tom Barr who does actually post on here quite a bit and is pretty respected in the planted tank world and runs http://www.barrreport.com/
which has some great info!

here is the clip from his post on this subject.. "CO2 is NOT lost from the wet dry section in the sump if the section is sealed. Tape the air vents etc.
The CO2 is degassed and then resorbed.

Essentially the wet dry filter becomes a giant CO2 reactor.
Some have added CO2 instead of air.
Bacteria use the O2 and respire CO2 in these filters, so the loss is minimal.

The main source of CO2 loss with wet drys are actually in the over flows.
Reducing the distance the water falls into the over flow is wise(2-3" drop is fine) and using a duro or a stockman stand pipe will solve the noise and CO2 loss issue also.

George Booth, myself and Steve Dixon all did independent test and confirmed these findings back many years ago on the APD if you are interested.

regards,
Tom Barr"

These posts have convinced me to continue on with planning on using sump type filtration! Hope all this helps! - Josh

sorry about the long reply!


----------



## unix2k (Jun 24, 2007)

That really answered a lot of questions in my head thats been floating around. 
Will i still get Co2 Loss if the Co2 in injected/Diffused right in front of the internal Mag Drive pump. This will suck the water/Co2 in and pump it out to my spray bars, which are pointing a slight downwards angle which will circulate around my tank perfectly. Since im not letting the CO2 linger around my sump, there shouldnt be any co2 loss?


----------



## Treasure Chest (Mar 22, 2006)

May be you can place a DIY external reactor between your MAG and the spray bar. I think this will probably be more efficient then let the MAG sucks up CO2 and straight out from your spray bar.


----------



## unix2k (Jun 24, 2007)

if i created the reactor and plummed it between the return and the spray bar.. will the suction from the pump to the spraybar suck more out of my co2 bottle when the solenoid clicks in?


----------



## Aqua Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

Most people use a CO2 reactor in-line after the return pump. This is how I do it. The water movement does not suck the CO2 out. If anything, the water wants to push up the CO2 line. You should have a good check valve between your CO2 tank and the reactor. You'll want a check valve no matter how you do things to protect your regulator and solenoid.

David


----------

